# women, how would you feel if your husband



## bananamilk (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a husband currently working at a College as a College professor, and he would frequently stare at a young girl? (yes, she's quite attractive, but considering her age, she is very young)

for instance, my husband would stare at this particular young woman for more than 6 months, but he hasn't approached her in any way or form but he'd frequently stare at this young girl for more than 10 seconds, or even longer! How would you feel if you found out your husband has been doing this for quite sometime?

and no, when he stares at her he's not talking to her neither is she sitting up front or in the center of attention. He seems to be staring at her when she's even sitting at the end, even at the corner! even when she walks out of the classroom and he spots her in the hallway, he stares at her even! for more than 10 seconds that is. How do I know? I was around and saw the way he looked at her, and I don't think he knows that I'm aware of this since I haven't talked to him about it.

What would you do if you were in this situation?

advices would be appreciated!


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

How is it that you are aware of his 'stares'?

Off the top of my head I would say unless you think he is cheating on you or involved in some way with this girl (Other than he thinks she is pretty) than I'd say let him have his crush. It will blow over and whatever gets his juices flowing can only benefit you right?

Or is something else happening that you didn't bring up?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

What would I DO?

Not take my eyes off of HIM until I discovered what is on HIS mind, other than how fascinating she is to him.

On the other hand, if he is like me when I was teaching college students, I would tend to focus on certain people who held my eye contact as it is easier for me to lecture with that simple "connection".

But I digress and NOW repeat (hint, hint):

What would I DO?

Not take my eyes off of HIM until I discovered what is on HIS mind, other than how fascinating she is to him.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

As long as he is only staring at her, I would say nothing. Let him enjoy the eye candy. She will be moving on. What's her grade in his class?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

bananamilk said:


> I have a husband currently working at a College as a College professor, and he would frequently stare at a young girl? (yes, she's quite attractive, but considering her age, she is very young)
> 
> for instance, my husband would stare at this particular young woman for more than 6 months, but he hasn't approached her in any way or form but he'd frequently stare at this young girl for more than 10 seconds, or even longer! How would you feel if you found out your husband has been doing this for quite sometime?
> 
> ...


How could you possibly know this? and why is she still around him after 6 months? when I was in college, there were no classes that lasted 6 months.
Depending on your age ...???? ... is it possible he is related to her or knows her mother???


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

bananamilk said:


> I have a husband currently working at a College as a College professor, and he would frequently stare at a young girl? (yes, she's quite attractive, but considering her age, she is very young)


I have a college professor that does this. he's divorced. its no mystery why that is. the guy is a total pervert. 

My H told me he was checking out other girls when we were together. we had other issues at the time, too, but i chucked my ring out the car window (on the freeway), went home and filed for divorce.


----------



## pnw_222 (Jul 12, 2009)

_HELLO Im new to ths. I completly feel your pain. Ive been married for 12 yrs as of feb.My husband just informed me in march that he wanted a seperation. But hes willing to do counseling. So we did. That lasted 1 month.The therapist told him that my hubby had made up his mind and that he just needed to let me know...After one month i dont kno how thatsa possible.......Anyways,lomg story short.Theres a new female in our riding group. SHe a tomboy to say the least.Recently divorced three kids..good looking..The way my marriage is going im never sure of anything anymore.But i am sure that he acts differently around here than me.I just confronted him last week about the way they look at each other,that im not comfortable with it.I feel deep down in my heart of hearts hes not cheating but theres a fine line especially when the couple is having trouble.The MEN shouldnt be looking at other women because we're already insecure..Youre not crazy i know im not Just hang in there im here if you need to talk.:smthumbup:_


----------



## MikeSushi (Jul 12, 2009)

Women are beautiful, well...most. Point is they are all over the place. Get some lingerie, a porn, a bottle of ciroc vodka and a toy. Then when you're going at it say....."you think she is pretty?" Than grab his nuts. He will scream like a little boy.100% guaranteed to work.


----------

